# Puente H, no logro hacer que funcione



## jconsuelos

Me llamo Jesús Consuelos y vivo en México DF, estoy tratando de hacer un puente H como el que se propone en esta direccion: http://robots-argentina.com.ar/MotorCC_PuenteH.htm en la primer imagen. Compre todo mi material y compre también una protoboard para montarlo, pero no logro hacer que funcione, como soy principiante en electrónica pense que tenia los diodos invertidos y los cambie...obviamente se quemaron, pero lo volví a hacer  y nada, ahora, no se si este mal interpretando la parte donde dice: "Aplicando una señal positiva.." lo que yo estoy haciendo es poner un "puente al polo positivo de la fuente, pero ni asi logro que trabaje.

Mucho agradecería su ayuda porque ahora no se ni por donde buscarle.

Saludos.

JC


----------



## piratex

una vez intente eso.. pero esta malo como lo muestra esa web, si vas a usar una combinacion de transistores NPN y PNP la conexion es distinta..
Si deseas usar solo transistores NPN la conexion es:

http://mechatronics.mech.northwestern.edu/h-bridge.html

si deseas usar la combinacion de de transistores PNP y NPN debes armar esto

http://faq.solarbotics.net/images/H2-bridge.gif

si tienes mas preguntas hazlas..

Saludos


----------



## jconsuelos

Gracias por la respuesta Piratex, me sorprendio la rapidez conque contestaste.

Creo que por mi nivel (basico) deberia empezar con el de solo NPN y aqui tengo otra duda, puedo utlizar cualquier transistor NPN o alguno en especial? Pensaba quitar algunos de placas viejas que tengo por ahi.

Saludos.

JC


----------



## piratex

va a depender del motor que vas a usar y la carga que tendra el..
Ya que recuerda que si el motor recibe una carga la corriente que consumira este sera grande.. por ende debes usar transistores de potencia.
Estos transistores no son baratos, te recomendaria usar un puente H integrado con el que te ahorraras circuiteria y lo mas importante te ahorraras $$$$

Chau!


----------



## jconsuelos

EL motor es de un lector de CD de una computadora vieja, no creo que consuma mucho, aun asi, buscare donde comprar un puente H integrado.

Saludos y Gracias.


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez

Puedes utilizar el transistor BD132, es facil de conseguir y no es costoso.

Saludos


----------



## jconsuelos

Que hay del BC549? digo, en lo que voy al centro a comprar los otros?

Gracias y saludos.

JC


----------



## jconsuelos

OK, lo admito soy un neofito con solo unas bases de electronica, pero. lo he hecho tal y como dice el diagrama y no me funciona, lo hice usando los transistores NPN porque me parecio el mas sencillo de los 2 que me envío piratex. 

Los transistores que estoy usando son los BC549, los diodos son 1N4004 y las resistencias son de 1K.

Alguien podría ver mi proto y decirme en que estoy fallando?

http://www.flickr.com/photos/7232467@N02/413260519/


----------



## mcrven

A ver Jesús, según lo que veo en tu protoboard, te faltan un par de puentes. Debes colocar un puente entre V1 y V3 y, otro entre V2 y V4. Luego conecta un cable libre a cada uno de los pares (V1;V3) (V2;V4). Primero conecta uno de los dos al negativo y, el otro, lo conectas al positivo: Debería girar en un sentido. Luego desconectas e inviertes la conexión. Debería girar al contrario.

Debería funcionar.

Saludos: mcr


----------



## jconsuelos

Damm!!, Funciono!!! Gracias mcrven!!! pense que solo era un puente a la vez y no los 2 al mismo tiempo, nunca me hubiera dado cuenta.

Ahora otra pregunta o mas bien una pista para yo empezar a experimentar y buscar. Necesito emular el comportamiento de cd de PC, con un boton abrir y con el mismo cerrar, alguna pista?

Y otra vez gracias a todos por su ayuda y paciencia.

JC


----------



## mcrven

Expón tu idea con mayor amplitud y claridad. Con más cantidad de detalles.

Me alegro que hayas podido ver tu experimento funcionando.-

Hasta pronto: mcr


----------



## jconsuelos

Ok, mira, en el cd de la computadora solo tienes un botón, correcto? al presionar ese botón sale la bandeja para colocar el CD, correcto? y al volver a presionar el mismo botón, la bandeja entra para poder leer el CD correcto?, bueno pues so mismo necesito hacer, presionar el botón para "abrir y presionar el mismo botón para "cerrar". Ojala me haya explicado mejor.


mcrven, tengo una duda, ya funciono el proto, aunque solo conecte el positivo y funciono, aunque el voltaje que le aplico es de 5v al medir en el motor solo lleva un voltaje de 1.8v, si conecto ambos (positivo y negativo) el voltaje que llega al motor es de 2.6, eso no me afecta de momento porque mi fuente sera la bateria de un automóvil, lo que me llama la atención es el tener que conectar los 2 polos (+ y -) y después invertirlos para cambiar el giro del motor.... que no es mas fácil hacer lo mismo (invertir los polos) sin usar el Puente H? porque pues asi no veo cual sea la utilidad del P-H.

Bueno, esas son mis inquietudes y dudas trascendentales. 

Gracias por contribuir a disipar mi ignorancia.

Saludos a todos.


----------



## SERRANO

creo que sera mejor que no te sigas complicando la vida con el puente H.

existe en el mercado un integrado que se llama L293 el cual te permite usar 

hasta 4 motores en un solo sentido
2 motores en ambos sentido (derecha izquierda) y solo tendras que usar 2 botones para cambiar el sentido mandame un correo y te enviare el cricuito


----------



## jconsuelos

Correo enviado.

Gracias.


----------



## pic-man

el unico problema del L293 es que al momento de usarlo para controlar el giro de un motor la corriente máxima que proporciona es de 600mA así que si tu motor requiere más corriente ocupas otro integrado que pueda proporcionarla, así que usar un puente h en un integrado está bien, pero si hace falta corriente al final siempre sale mejor armar uno con transistores de potencia


----------



## benjaministacuy

que tal fijense que construi ese puente h pero no me funciona, que tipo de transistor hay que usar alli y tambien que tipo de diodos se usan por favor les agradeceria su respuesta y gracias nuevamente


----------



## jacosi

buenas noches a todo tengo un pregunta como ago un puente h con transistores npn y pnp para pero tambien con otros transistores que no se muy bien de que sirven pero va uno por cada tip tiene que servir para una potencia de 30watios  bueno la prregunta es la siguiente era aver quien tenia un plano de ese montaje del puente h que me pudiera hacer el favor de subirlo o enviarmelo les agradesco de antemano gracias.


----------



## karl

un puente H con transistores PNP y NPN es básicamente lo mismo, nadamas necesitas poner un transistor extra de cada lado (de acuerdo a la polaridad que quieras usar para echarlo a andar) que "invierta" la señal para la otra rama del puente. Por ejemplo, mandas un positivo para controlar, le aplicas el positivo directo a los transistores NPN (ya que los "prendes" con un positivo) y a un transistor "buffer" NPN que va a convertirlo en un pulso negativo para los transistores PNP, en cuanto a la conexión de cada transistor, los emisores van al polo (NPN negativo, PNP positivo), y los colectores a los motores.
El transistor nuevamente debe ser un transistor de acuerdo a la pedrada, por ejemplo, para minimotores que consuman menos de 100 miliamps un BC548 y su hermano el BC558 funcionan, para algo mas "perron", usen un TIP41 y TIP42, y para algo marca diablo algun par de transistores de "corcholata".
Puedes usar tambien Transistores MOSFET, que swichean mejor la electricidad, aunque ahi tienes que irte con cuidado, ya que necesitas sobrevoltajes en la etapa de control para poderlos manejar correctamente y no les cae muy bien el soldarlos o la electricidad estatica.


----------



## karl

una nota adicional, la utilidad de un puente H para quien pregunto, es sobre relays o un transistor-interruptor el que puede uno controlar la dirección y velocidad de giro del motor con el mismo circuito, y en algunos casos inclusive manejar un "frenado magnetico". El sentido de giro seleccionando la salida que este encendida, la velocidad prendiendo y apagando el puente a una frecuencia fija por plazos mas o menos cortos (PWM pa quienes pregunten) y el frenado se debe a que en algunos diseños es posible cortocircuitar los polos del motor, de manera que cuando quiere girar funciona como generador y se frena el solito, (bueh, no se frena frena, pero si se vuelve algo mas pesado de mover)


----------



## livan74

estimados amigos : los molesto por que estube leyendo en el foro las respuesta con respecto a los puentes h . miren tengo este circuito para armar es un levitador ,seguro sabran algo al rspecto. mi problema  que no consigo los componentes aca en argentina ni el tipo de hall ese el mic ni el lmd. ese es el puente . al mic capas que puedo consegir algo paresido pero el lmd no se. les adjunto el circuito , y si tienen algo de como solucionarlo en fin una mano o algo mejor . perdon por molestar desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## jacosi

gracias karl muy amable por tu rtespuesta te lo agradesco


----------



## karl

livan74, en un caso desesperado el puente H lo puedes sustituir por un par de transistores marca diablo (algo asi como un transistor de potencia de los que le dicen "de corcholata", que tienen un encapsulado TO5 o mosfets de potencia), que prendan y apaguen la inducción, el sensor de efecto de Hall puedes cambiarlo (haciendo ajustes) por un sensor infrarojo reflectivo si quieres un diseño de una sola columna o un interruptivo si le puedes poner dos, y el micro, otra vez, en caso desesperado, cambiarlo por un PIC programado, una talacha cañona si consideras todos los ajustes necesarios, pero como dije, esto es para casos desesperados.
Una vez vi un flotador como este que usaba un reelevador (relay) conectado a un contacto de tornillo, el juego (en un museo de ciencias) consistia en ajustar el tornillo del relay (que oscilaba de acuerdo a una base de tiempo fija) para que flotara el iman, te mando el esquema del mismo.

obviamente en este caso el flotador estaba muy limitado, ya que una rafaga de viento lo hacia caerse, pero muestra que en principio no es tan dificil de hacerse.

El relay tenia el contacto modificado para permanecer en contacto mas o menos tiempo con el tornillo de acuerdo a su posicion, era flexible como un resorte en otras palabras.


----------



## livan74

karl.gracias por la ayuda . provare con los transistores y vere que pasa desde ya gracias


----------



## jorgeenriquez89

hola tengo un problemita lo que pasa es que vi los lonks del puente h de piratex hice el circuito con los trancisistores pnp el problema es que al conectar mi motor pierdo potencia. Mi motor se alimenta con 6v y los transistores con los que estuve provando son 2n2222 y con bc548 alguien podria ayudarme


----------



## karl

¿que tanta corriente consume tu motor?, los BC548 y sus hermanos los BC558 son transistores de pequeña señal, que estan limitados a unos 100 miliamperes, si tu motor necesita mas, vas a tener perdidas (tus transistores se van a calentar y probablemente hasta se les escape el humo )
los 2n2222 no recuerdo que tanto mas manejaban, pero probablemente sea la misma histeria.

Para probar el consumo de un motor lo que tienes que hacer es:
1 traba la flecha del motor
2 conecta el amperimetro en serie con el motor (bateria, amperimetro, motor, bateria)
3 prende el motor.
es importante trabar la flecha porque es cuando el motor da mayor consumo (cuando arrancan pueden jalar hasta 7 veces lo que consumen cuando estan funcionando, pero por un breve momento).

En todo caso, prueba cambiar tus transistores por unos mas grandes como el TIP41 o TIP42 (pnp y npn).


----------



## br1

Hola a todos, tengo algunos problemas con un proyecto similar, consiste en el arranque, cambio de giro, control de velocidad y programación,... je... 

Tengo un motorreductor mattke [CD (+24V) MAM24/050P4I36------135154, es toda la inf. q tengo]. Para el cambio de giro usé un L298N y para el control de velocidad uso un PWM [una DAQ ni (tarjeta de adquisición de datos de National Instrument) y programación G (en LabVIEW)], tambien sus respectivos reguladores de voltaje, diodos (1N4004) y compuertas analogicas (NAND) como protección y requerimientos. 

Cuando hice la primera prueba, todo marcho bajo control, pero en las pruebas posteriores ya no jalo, la verdad creo que me lo heche. 

Entonces quise probar el sistema, solo con el motor y un puente h, sin el uso del pwm. El puente que use es el L293B conectado como lo muestra la datasheet, lo unico que he conseguido es, que al activar un sentido, el motor se activa pero no gira, y viceversa cuando activo el otro sentido. Creo que le hace falta corriente? dado que uso una fuente de 1A. El voltaje de salida si lo da. Lo chistoso fue que si jalo la 1a vez que lo probe con el L298N con la misma fuente. 

Si tiene algun aporte que me sirva, aunque sea solo para hacer girar el motor de CD, me sería de gran ayuda... No encuentro información alguna del motor pero creo que funciona con mas Amperaje. 

Si quieren ver mi circuito, digan y subo la foto....


----------



## karl

a ver si entendi br1, tu puente H solo, en la segunda prueba hace que el motor se "active" en un sentido pero no "gire", ¿te refieres a que se calienta, vibra, jala corriente?, y en el otro sentido pasa lo contrario "gira" pero no se "activa"... en ese caso puede ser un daño en el motor (como un bloqueo en el eje), que no deje que el motor se mueva en un sentido, obvio se va a calentar y a vibrar ya que esta forzandose.

Para descartar daños en el puente H, haz la prueba conectando el motor directo a la fuente, en un sentido y el otro, y despues el puente, usando un multimetro en vez del motor (te debe marcar voltaje en las salidas, y con una resistencia de unos 480 ohm a 12 watt (dos focos automotrices tal vez) en serie con el multi, puedes medir la corriente que pasa, de esa forma pruebas tu puente y tu motor, y sabes a cual de los dos se le escapo el humo.

Para determinar el amperaje del motor agarra un par de baterias plomo acido (o una fuente que te pueda dar unos 10 amperes), y conectalas de tal forma que te den el voltaje que el motor necesita, despues traba la flecha y mide el amperaje con el multi (como en el inciso anterior, pero sin los focos)

el L298 es comparable al L293 (nada mas cambia la forma, de PDIP a "peineta" y el amperaje, hasta un amp), pero maneja niveles TTL en sus entradas.


----------



## br1

Hola karl. Cuando activo cualquiera de los 2 sentidos del puente h, el motor se escucha que se energiza pero no gira en ningun sentido, solo se escucha muy quedito que esta jalando corriente y no se mueve, no se calienta y no vibra.

El voltaje de las salidas del puente ya las medi y si me entregan casi los 24V (como 23V). No he medido la corriente que entrega el puente, pero estoy usando una fuente de 1A, ...voy a medirla como me indicas y despues la del motor... gracias.

entonces si el motor necesita mas de 1A, el L293 no me va a servir?


----------



## karl

en pocas palabras, no, el L293 esta limitado a algo asi como 600 miliamperes, (puedes intentar poner en paralelo las salidas para juntar hasta 1.2 amperes, pero no es recomendable.


----------



## ana _bertha

hola soy ana

  estoy realizando un proyecto de titulación y me urge saber cómo conectar el Dac0800 que ya está con un LM741 a su salida para controlar la velocidad pero a la salida del LM741 necesito conectar un puente H para cambiar de Dirección o cómo podría realizarlo a manera de código con un Slider?

 Por fas si alguien me podria dar ideas para saber al menos cambiar la dirección de motor automaticamente al madarle un bit del puerto paralelo sin realizarlo fisicamente (con la mano) pues el control de velocidad ya lo tengo pero lo demás no...

HELP ME!

gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS

Es para mini robot.

No lleva casi ningún componente adicional.

Lo interesante es que no hace falta plaqueta , se pone uno encima del otro , se sueldan entre si las patas 1 con un cable fino negro (-) , se sueldan entre si las dos 4 y las dos 8 y se unen con un cable fino rojo (+). Se levanta la pata 3 del de arriba y se sueldan en las dos patas 3 los cables del motorcito. 
Se levantan la 2 y la 6 del de arriba , se unen entre si y se suelda una resistencia de 10K 1/8w . Se unen entre si la 2 y la 6 del de abajo y se les suelda otra resistencia de 10 k 1/8w.

Si una resistencia se lleva hacia el positivo el motorcito gira hacia la derecha , si se lleva la otra , gira hacia la izquierda , si se llevan las dos , no gira y nada se quema   .

El motorcito puede ser al que entra y saca el carro de una lectora de Cd o el que mueve el laser.

Que lo disfruten!


----------



## karl

ana
a ver si entendí lo que necesitas, tienes un motor de corriente directa (CD) que necesitas mover de un lado a otro, conectado a la salida de un LM741 (op amp), ademas, tienes un conversor analogo/digital DAC como entrada del op amp?, este te va a dar un valor digital en varias lineas, en vez de darte un valor analogo, con el que trabaja el 741.

si entiendo tu problema, la solución seria mas bien algo como esto:
armar un conversor digital analogo con el puerto paralelo como un arreglo R-2R, en el que las diferentes salidas del PP tienen resistencias que van de por ejemplo 1K (el valor mas significativo) hasta 128K, y producen un voltaje analogo al energizarse mutuamente y sumarse las corrientes de salida, (vas a tener que googlear esto, porque no tengo el esquema de uno a la mano), esta señal analoga se la alimentas al 741 por una pata, y por la otra la señal de un divisor de voltaje hecho con un pot unido mecanicamente al motor que quieres controlar, (el arreglo debe funcionar para unos 5 volt, que seria la fuente para el pot y la referencia maxima del conversor R-2R), la salida del op amp la mandas a dos transistores opuestos, como el TIP41 y el TIP42, de tal forma que cuando el 741 se conecte a tierra, dispare el transistor NPN y cuando se conecte a +5V dispare el transistor PNP, y estos a su vez conectados a una fuente dual, como esta.


----------



## ana _bertha

hola soy ana

  agradesco mucho su ayuda en verdad me es muy útil   y respondiendo pregunta, envío el diagrama. Pero la pregunta original es la siguiente   cómo unir el puente H con el resto del circuito que controla velocidad de manera que no sea manualmente el cambio  , sino que se produzca un switcheo al cambio del Slider de -5 a 0 a +5 y no provoque que se queme la resistencia variable que tiene el LM741 del pin 2 al pin 6 y conectar el puente H al pin 6 quien me dá el dato


----------



## karl

usa tu 741 como comparador, de esa forma va a swichear entre tu voltaje maximo y minimo de acuerdo a la diferencia entre el voltaje de referencia (por ejemplo un divisor de voltaje que te entrege medio voltaje), y tu señal, la cual puede ser cualquier fuente analoga en este caso, por ejemplo el R-2R que te hable. además, vas a tener que poner otro comparador "al reves" para controlar la otra mitad del puente H, que cuando un comparador este en alto el otro este en bajo (y tal vez quieras reservar una posicion para "quieto", como un voltaje medio que ponga ambos comparadores en bajo).
la resistencia del pin2 al 6 (la realimentación) se quita por completo en este arreglo, ya que los comparadores no tienen que tener ganancia limitada.


----------



## ana _bertha

hola soy de uevo ana

  ->>otra pregunta sin el puente h al controlar la velocidad del motor no se nota mucho el control, el 741 me entrega +4V y -2V respectivamente. y sin el 741 pues el Dac me entrega .25V por lo tanto  no se mueve. Entonces al momento de conectar el puente h no me permite realizar cambio de dirección preciso.
  ->>conecté el uln2803 en paralelo para aumentar la corriente y a la salida puse un motor pap d 12V y no se mueve (anteriormente comparé la secuencia del giro), inclusive le coloqué a la entrada del uln diodos de 4148 para protegerlo, luego los quite y puse resistencias, pero nada.
  bueno por el momento me despido y ojala me ayuden pues me queda poco tiempo. mil gracias y Dios les pague.

 besos y abrazos


----------



## karl

ana, como dicen por aqui "barajamela mas despacio"
¿quieres controlar un motor DC (dos polos, giran solo con alimentacion, etc), o quieres controlar un motor PAso a Paso, (muchos polos, cuando se energizan avanzan solo un poco)?

dos, el puente H es un sistema que podemos llamar "digital de potencia", es decir, solo esta prendido o apagado, y si quieres variar la velocidad del motor, necesitas prenderlo y apagarlo rapidamente, aumentando el tiempo que esta prendido para que gire mas rapido.

tres, el uln2803 no es un puente H, es solo un buffer de potencia, el equivalente a conectar transistores NPN a las salidas digitales, y solo van a conectar la pata de "salida" a tierra, es decir, se van a volver negativos cuando le mandes un positivo (de 5 voltios) a la entrada.


----------



## ana _bertha

hola soy ana

  ya resolvi lo del motor paso a paso con el ULN, sólo estaba e inverso un diodo.

  con respecto a la duda...el motor a controlar en un motor de CD y todo estáalimentado con +5,-5v de pero el puente H con el NE555 sólo de un lado responde al cambio de dirección. y por lo que noté el Dac en el bit 8 (0001) llega al cambio de dirección.

   mil gracias por tu ayuda. Dios te pague

  luego te cuento cómo fue con lo del puente H.


----------



## jotavives

Hola a todos, jconsuelos lo del puente h de la web esta bien diseñado no hay problema con la combinacion de los NPN y PNP si se puede hacer tal como lo proponen alli  http://robots-argentina.com.ar/MotorCC_PuenteH.htm antes del puente h le ponen un transistor npn 2n2222 que hace de driver que genera las dos señales tanto para el pnp(-) como el npn(+) si lo analizan bien se daran cuenta


----------



## karl

ana, un puente H no funciona con fuentes simetricas, tienes que conectarlo a los +5 y -5 volts, y por lo tanto tu motor debe ser de 10 volts.

Puedes controlar un motor con una fuente simetrica si conectas tu lado "alto"(+5v) a un transistor PNP y tu lado "bajo" (-5v) a un transistor NPN, y la salida de ambos (colectores) juntos a un polo del motor, el otro polo se va a tierra, de esa forma, conectas tu motor a los 5 volts de un lado a la vez, lo que te da el efecto de que la tierra se comporte como el positivo o el negativo según sea el caso.


----------



## mcrven

karl dijo:
			
		

> ana, como dicen por aqui "barajamela mas despacio"
> ¿quieres controlar un motor DC (dos polos, giran solo con alimentacion, etc), o quieres controlar un motor PAso a Paso, (muchos polos, cuando se energizan avanzan solo un poco)?
> 
> dos, el puente H es un sistema que podemos llamar "digital de potencia", es decir, solo esta prendido o apagado, y si quieres variar la velocidad del motor, necesitas prenderlo y apagarlo rapidamente, aumentando el tiempo que esta prendido para que gire mas rapido.
> 
> tres, el uln2803 no es un puente H, es solo un buffer de potencia, el equivalente a conectar transistores NPN a las salidas digitales, y solo van a conectar la pata de "salida" a tierra, es decir, se van a volver negativos cuando le mandes un positivo (de 5 voltios) a la entrada.



Amiga ANA, es evidente que tienes una confusión enorme con los términos y los componentes que estás utilizando.
De hecho, KARL te lo indica en el post citado.

Por otro lado, si revisas este hilo desde el primer post, verás que las dudas planteadas según su título, quedaron resueltas alrededor del post número 10 con un par de intervenciones mías. Por cierto, quien inició este hilo es un chico de Mx, igual que tú y Karl.

IGUAL QUE ANTES, te sugiero que nos mandes algo gráfico que nos permita VER donde estamos metiendo las manos, y así poder ayudarte con eficiencia.

Envía: marca, modelo, registro de la etiqueta del motor; el diagrama del sistema completo que estás montando; fotografía del motor, fotogr4afía o fotografías bien claras del protoboard o PCB donde ensamblaste el equipo.

Recuerda que no somos adivinos, somos técnicos, experimentados algunos, sin experiencia muchos.

Queremos ayudar pero necesitamos datos y seguro, que lo vamos a lograr.

Saludos:


----------



## jorghzo

que CI deberia usar si quiero controlar un motor de CC a 12Amp a 12V, la corriente eb stall es de 20 Amp. los que he buscado son los L293B pero tienen hasta 2 AMP pico.?


----------



## dragondgold

Hola, hice un puente H con transistores NPN y PNP TIP122 y TIP127 respectivamente (adjunto esquema y PCB). Pero a la hora de ponerlos en la placa invertí los lugares accidentalmente y como era de esperar se quemaron todos, así que los reemplace por unos transistores BD679 que son NPN y los coloqué y en donde estaban ubicados los PNP puse estos NPN pero les inverti los colector-emisor, es decir puse sus colectores a positivo y sus emisores al motor, resulta que no funciona y ya estoy cansado de renegar no se que pueda ser, todos tienen R de 220 Ohm en la base para asegurar que entren en corten-saturación y no disipen tanto calor. El puente es alimentado con 12V y mueve un motor de 2,5A. Pero resulta que cuando pongo el motor la tensión cae. Cuando empesé a hacer mediciones (sin el motor conectado) veo estas tensiones en las bases de los TR:

Primer NPN = 1.41V
Segundo NPN = 0V
Tercer NPN = 12.23V
Cuarto NPN = 4.56V

Entonces deduje de que la tensión podría esta cayendo ya que se están activando mas de dos TR y haciendo cortocircuito provocan la caída de tensión, el Transistor de 4,56V caliente un poco a lo minutos de estar conectado, el resto apenas que si entibian.

Saludos y espero puedan ayudarme


----------



## thenot

y esto lo haz visto??


----------



## dragondgold

Si, lo he visto peor no quería algo tan complejo sino algo mas simple. Hice el puente H que presentan aqui http://robots-argentina.com.ar/MotorCC_PuenteH.htm pero con transistores darlington TIP122 y BD679. Solo hay un lado que funciona porque cuando activo el otro no tengo tensión y calienta el BD679 el resto se mantiene intacto por que puede ser? Ya estoy loco no puede ser que no pueda hacer andar algo tan simple.

Saludos y gracias!


----------



## thenot

Y por que dices complejo al otro circuito?? si con el que me muestras y el que expongo en el otro tema hay diferencia en 2 transistores y algunas pocas resistencias mas... pero bueno ,... respondiendo a el por que no te funciona tu puente H te puedo decir que simplemente por que estas usando solo transistores NPN el tip122 y el bd679 son NPN, necesitas transistores PNP para la parte superior del circuito y NPN para la parte inferior (Fíjate bien en los esquemas). Con solo transistores NPN puede que funcione y a lo mejor sea capaz de moverte un motor, pero este no tendrá buena fuerza y el transistor que uses en la parte superior se te calentara bastante. En cambio con transistores PNP en la parte superior y NPN en la inferior no deberias tener problemas. Si sigues bien el circuito que expones o el que expongo en el otro tema, no deberías tener problemas, pero recuerda usando transistores NPN y PNP, y no todos del mismo tipo.

Saludos!! y cualquier pregunta solo hazla!


----------



## dragondgold

Jaja disculpa, TIP127 no TIP122, si en teoría debería andar, la única modificación que le hice al circuito fue que reemplacé TODAS las resistencias por el valor de 220Ohm, puede llegar a ser eso?

Muchas gracias y saludos!!


----------



## thenot

La resistencia de 27 ohm le respetaría el valor (o le pondría un valor mas cercano), para que trabajen bien los transistores inferiores (NPN), la otra no tanto, aunque solo para probar, si lo dejas te recomendaría ponerle la que dice el esquema. Si estas sacando la logica desde un pic, recuerda el consumo max de cada pin de este, con la resistencia de 220 en la base del 2n2222 estas consumiendo 22 mA aprox,osea estas a tope con lo que es capaz de entregar un pic (me parece que por hay anda), así que mejor te recomiendo poner la de 1k.

A todo esto.. que características tiene el motor que quieres mover??

Saludos!


----------



## dragondgold

El motor es un motor de levantavidrios electricos de un auto es de 12V 2.5A , puede ser esa resistencia de de 27ohm la que este jodiendo porque el puente H funciona bien para un lado digamos, cuando le invierto para que gire hacia el otro lado se caliente el transistor NPN que debería activarse, el PNP no calienta ni mucho menos. Voy a probar cambiando esas resistencias. Alguna otra recomendacion?

Saludos y gracias por la ayuda!


----------



## thenot

Si... y justo me iba y me acorde! XD
Si montaste el circuito de robots-argentina, ni se te ocurra poner las 2 entradas en alto, el circuito que expuse en el otro tema tiene protección contra ello, este no. Y acuérdate de poner los diodos (o mas bien no los elimines del circuito).. un motor como esos puede quemarte los transistores al momento de parar.

Bueno cualquier cosa avisas!!

Saludos!!


----------



## dragondgold

Si eso de las entradas en alto ya lo tenia claro, de todos modos el circuito lo manejo con un microcontrolador asi que evito eso totalmente. Bueno voy a cambiar las resistencias y cuento como me fue...

Saludos!


----------



## thenot

vale, espero que todo funcione OK!

Saludos!


----------



## dragondgold

Bueno a pesar de todo no quiere funcionar :S funciona para un lado pero para el otro se quema el transistor NPN BD679 correspondiente a ese lado, ya no se que hacer es el tercer puente H que hago y no funciona ninguno siendo algo tan simpleeeee!!!!!! Me parece que voy a hacer el tuyo pero voy a tener que hacer una placa nueva porque no uso dos puentes H. Alguna sugerencia final?


----------



## thenot

hemm.. podrías poner imágenes de tu montaje (si tienen buena calidad, sino mucho no creo que se pueda hacer) y lo otro si revisas en los adjuntos del puente H que expuse hay una versión para 1 solo puente H.

Bueno eso, si puedes subir el montaje que hiciste, quizás 4 ojos mas (uso lentes) pueden encontrar algo raro que a veces se pasan y nos hacen rabiar. ::

Saludos!


----------



## Palmas

dragondgold dijo:


> Si, lo he visto peor no quería algo tan complejo sino algo mas simple. Hice el puente H que presentan aqui http://robots-argentina.com.ar/MotorCC_PuenteH.htm pero con transistores darlington TIP122 y BD679. Solo hay un lado que funciona porque cuando activo el otro no tengo tensión y calienta el BD679 el resto se mantiene intacto por que puede ser? Ya estoy loco no puede ser que no pueda hacer andar algo tan simple.
> 
> Saludos y gracias!


 
Hola dragondgold, no sé si habrás solucionado tu problema, pero te diré que el puente que tienes como referencia no tiene una circuitería lógica buena, hay alguna veces que se queda en el limbo( teóricamente las compuertas OR-EXC trabajan bien, pero en la práctica no, hay momentos aleatorios que hacen que estén alimentandose ambos transistres  y por eso llegan a calentarse y si siguen asi se quemarían. Te sugiero que lo reemplazes por el circuito del amigo "ajo" (http://www.foroselectronica.es/f53/circuito-interlock-digital-860.html) usando estas compuertas and con su NOR no tendrás esos problemas y si quieres que tus transistores den "toda su potencia" tienes que polarizarlos correctamente. Saludos.
Palmas.


----------



## unmonje

jconsuelos dijo:


> Damm!!, Funciono!!! Gracias mcrven!!! pense que solo era un puente a la vez y no los 2 al mismo tiempo, nunca me hubiera dado cuenta.
> 
> Ahora otra pregunta o mas bien una pista para yo empezar a experimentar y buscar. Necesito emular el comportamiento de cd de PC, con un boton abrir y con el mismo cerrar, alguna pista?
> 
> Y otra vez gracias a todos por su ayuda y paciencia.
> 
> JC



Consuelo....No te funcionaba porque dejabas el cable que va a CERO ,al aire.
Entonces, los transistores que *no* debian trabajar, lo hacian parcialmente ,ocacionandote este problema.


----------



## reiki18

Hola, cómo están? Soy nuevo por aquí y quería pedir vuestra ayuda. Me encuentro realizando un puente h para controlar los motores de mi robot. Los motores son de 12 V y 4 A. Decidí hacer el puente h de este link: 
www 
.pyroelectro.com 
/tutorials 
/h_bridge_4_transistor 
, pero quitando los capacitores. Sin embargo, tengo un problema cuando mando la señal de 5 V a la base de alguno de los 2n2222, uno de los tip 142 echa humo y se calienta enormemente hasta quemarse. También al medir con el voltímetro, se puede apreciar que por los tip147 no pasa corriente. Me podrían dar una mano? Gracias.


----------



## ruben90

Se pueden quemar por dos razones, mal diseñado del circuito o falta de disipador de calor.
Además, no siempre hay que creer que un circuito de Internet funcione a la primera.


----------



## reiki18

ruben90 dijo:


> Se pueden quemar por dos razones, mal diseñado del circuito o falta de disipador de calor.
> Además, no siempre hay que creer que un circuito de Internet funcione a la primera.



Si, lo se, pero hace días que le estoy aplicando cambios y llegué a lograr que no se quemen, pero el fuente h no funciona. La corriente que se mueve através del circuito es la que entra por la base del 2n2222 y no la que está en el colector del tip147, no se por qué razón.


----------



## unmonje

Te aseguro que el circuito de la página que mencionas SI funciona.
Debes poner a negativo la entrada que NO usas , mientras inyectas tensión por el otro lado.
Para mas estabilidad agrega una resistencia de 4k7 entre la base y emisor de cada transistor de salida y no tendras mas problemas.
Si todavía hay inestabilidad , puedes bajarlas un poco mas, la mitad por ejemplo

Los capacitores que dice el circuito DEBEN estar puestos los mas cerca posible de los emisores de los transistores de salida.

Si calientan un poco por la corriente... o mucho. Tendras que ponerle los debidos disipadores cada uno.


----------

